# Suggestions for driving route from Cape May, NJ to Boston?



## LAX Mom (Jun 25, 2014)

We have a family wedding at Cape May, NJ. Following the wedding my DS & DIL will be driving to the Boston area. They will try to leave the wedding around 9 PM on a Sunday and drive for a few hours, sleep & then finish the drive Mon. morning. 

I checked on mapquest and there are 2 routes offered:
1) Garden State Pkwy, 371.18 miles, 5 hours 58 minutes
2) I 95 North, 380.17 miles, 6 hours 18 minutes

Suggestions? 
Areas to avoid?
Thanks!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 25, 2014)

Is the wedding on a WEEKEND in the summer--- going up I-95 is a better bet.

Neither is a perfect nor charming drive. It will be crowded and fast.

PS The Parkway has tolls in each county and I think they all went to ALL EASYPASS and no cash.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Linda.
Yes, it's a summer weekend (this coming weekend). We're not looking for a charming or scenic drive. Just need to get from point A to point B.

So the Parkway has tolls, but doesn't take cash? How do you pay? They have a car and a u-haul truck pulling another car on a trailer. They aren't signed up with All EasyPass.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2014)

Use I-95. It also has tolls also, but there are cash lanes at the toll booths (right lanes). Try to stick with it until they get to Connecticut (past NYC) before stopping for some rest. It will be a looooong day for the travel, but if they wait until Monday morning, it'll be a nightmare to be towing a trailer through unfamiliar and very busy and very confusing roadways.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2014)

[Deleted- duplicate]


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 25, 2014)

Driving til 9PM and then stopping?

Should SLEEP first and then drive from 2AM on. Less traffic. Weekend travel down by the SHORE is insane - going and coming. 9PM to leave for I-95 is when people go home from the beach (sunbaked and easily drunk).

Towing a trailer? You might want to check whether or not the GS Parkway allows TOWED vehicles or trailers. And what the rates are. GS is a PRIVATE road - yes, understand a state authority =>sort of ownership, but it has RULES different than the NJ turnpike and AC Expressway.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 25, 2014)

The wedding is in Cape May on Sunday afternoon. DS was planning to leave Cape May around 8-9 PM and drive as far as Connecticut before stopping at a hotel/motel for a few hours rest. He is supposed to report for work (Hanscom Air Force base near Boston) on Monday, but I don't think it matters what time. 

By the time they reach Cape May they will have driven the truck & trailer from Las Cruces, New Mexico to Salt Lake City, Utah and then to the east coast. Long journey!! Thankfully DH is able to help them so they have 3 drivers. 

Thanks Jim & Linda for your info on the roads & tolls. I hadn't considered the beach traffic on Sunday evening. Maybe they should sleep at the hotel in New Jersey for a few hours and take off around 2 AM. That might work better with the traffic situation.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 25, 2014)

Also, parking in and anywhere near shore towns is PACKED - esp on weekends. You might want to find a place to park about 60 miles away from the beach - someone who will also be attending the wedding and ride with them.

It is NOT uncommon for non-moving, wall to wall vehicles on the Parkway the entire length of the state on summer weekends. It is not just NJ drivers heading to the beach/shore, but PA and NY people. DE tends to go to their own shore towns. Parkway runs North and South along the beach. The Philadelphia traffic goes due WEST on the AC Expressway til they hit the Parkway to go NORTH OR SOUTH -- most go SOUTH with Cape May being at the end of the state. Lots of cars, bumper to bumper --- unless it is pouring rain, really hard. Almost flooding.

PS Many people rent shore houses based on how many parking places it has. Parking is an issue ... truck towing a car trailer. Check to see if the town has restrictions -- shore towns to not want oversize vehicles parked on their streets (to restrict RV parking).


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 25, 2014)

Linda,
The wedding is at Congress House in Cape May and they have (valet?) parking. We aren't staying in Cape May. I've reserved rooms at a Fairfield Inn in Millville & Residence Inn in Egg Harbor Township. Both properties have free parking & DH called to confirm they could accommodate the truck w/car trailer. I anticipated that parking would be a major issue on a summer weekend on the coast! 

It's a nephew getting married. Love him & wouldn't miss the wedding, but it does sound like some traffic/parking issues! 

Thanks for all you advice. I've never been to Cape May or this area.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 25, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Also, parking in and anywhere near shore towns is PACKED - esp on weekends. You might want to find a place to park about 60 miles away from the beach - someone who will also be attending the wedding and ride with them.
> 
> It is NOT uncommon for non-moving, wall to wall vehicles on the Parkway the entire length of the state on summer weekends. It is not just NJ drivers heading to the beach/shore, but PA and NY people. DE tends to go to their own shore towns. Parkway runs North and South along the beach. The Philadelphia traffic goes due WEST on the AC Expressway til they hit the Parkway to go NORTH OR SOUTH -- most go SOUTH with Cape May being at the end of the state. Lots of cars, bumper to bumper --- unless it is pouring rain, really hard. Almost flooding.
> 
> PS Many people rent shore houses based on how many parking places it has. Parking is an issue ... truck towing a car trailer. Check to see if the town has restrictions -- shore towns to not want oversize vehicles parked on their streets (to restrict RV parking).



Linda,
Do you think it would be best to have DS stay at the Fairfield Inn Millville with his truck & trailer? The Residence Inn at Egg Harbor is closer to the coast & might be tricky with the traffic. 
I have reservations at both. Lots of family coming for the wedding. 
Thanks again!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 25, 2014)

Cape May was consider the summer White House as the weather was much cooler with the ocean breezes as the Delaware River empties. The Victorian houses are stunning.

Enjoy the wedding!


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 25, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Cape May was consider the summer White House as the weather was much cooler with the ocean breezes as the Delaware River empties. The Victorian houses are stunning.
> 
> Enjoy the wedding!



It does look beautiful! The bride is from New Jersey and has always wanted to be married in Cape May. We're looking forward to it!


----------



## antjmar (Jun 25, 2014)

FYI no trailers allowed on CT parkways and most of NY.
sounds like 95 is your only choice. 
Also allow plenty of extra time I-84 will be closed this weekend in southington. Not on your way but lots of diverted trucks will be on I-91 etc in the area.

http://www.ct.gov/dot/cwp/view.asp?a=1410&q=540374


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 25, 2014)

LAX Mom said:


> Linda,
> Do you think it would be best to have DS stay at the Fairfield Inn Millville with his truck & trailer? The Residence Inn at Egg Harbor is closer to the coast & might be tricky with the traffic.
> I have reservations at both. Lots of family coming for the wedding.
> Thanks again!!



Park the truck - somewhere. It is really hard to say where to park it as it could be broken into. Try to have it "parked in" with VERY GOOD and HEAVY locks. You might want to consider having a camera (baby monitor) with a VCR/DVD recording on it from inside your hotel room (and no maid service).

Or do the "jersey" attitude - it's nothing in it for you to rob.

I don't leave anything in the bed of my pickup when I am anywhere - stuff walks.

I believe Millville is off Rt 55 and is not as crazy to drive as RT 42/AC Expressway (more of a speedway).


----------



## hjtug (Jun 25, 2014)

My experience in driviing between the Jersey shore and Boston is from many years ago so is likely out of date.  Back then it was often worthwhile to take the Parkway all the way to the NY line and cross the Hudson at the Tappan Zee Bridge.  Then head north to I-84 east.  This could avoid much traffic in and around NY City and New Haven.  Back then there was no EZPass.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 25, 2014)

hjtug said:


> My experience in driviing between the Jersey shore and Boston is from many years ago so is likely out of date.  Back then it was often worthwhile to take the Parkway all the way to the NY line and cross the Hudson at the Tappan Zee Bridge.  Then head north to I-84 east.  This could avoid much traffic in and around NY City and New Haven.  Back then there was no EZPass.


normally a good route but...
No trailers allowed on parkways I-84 closed this weekend.
see my post above


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2014)

Back in the day when I was driving commercially, if I needed to stop somewhere, it was around Milford CT, (The Mayflower truckstop/motel- though it may be history by now), then just past New Haven, head North on I-91 to the Mass 'Pike (I-90) into either I-495 to Worcester or on into Boston. My office was N. of the city, so that was my route for years and years.

Jim


----------

